# Suche Collien und Gülcan vom 14.08.10 auf Viva mit Sendung Spezial"ferienhits"



## ak95 (14 Aug. 2010)

Suche davon aufnahmen,schaue es gerade,kann es aber leider nicht aufnhemen,könnte es einer für mich aufnehmen oder paar pics reinstellen ?bitte ist sehr wichtig.danke


----------

